

I need urgent advice from an Immigration lawyer. Please help me. - dylancole

Hello there,<p>I need some serious advice from an Immigration lawyer. I have few questions regarding my career and immigration issues. Unfortunately I cannot afford to pay for a consultation.<p>Please help me :(<p>If you can write your email or phone number below...I can contact you asap.
======
pedalpete
You didn't specify what country you are in, where you're from, where you're
trying to immigrate to. These might be important details if you're looking for
help.

------
dylancole
Asia - Trying to immigrate to Canada or U.S - It's a complicated situation.

